# Todays Gold Purchase



## Mike Xonox (7 mo ago)

Taking advantage of the dip


----------



## MGNick (Dec 28, 2021)

Pamp's are beautiful. However, I really like the MS64 / 65 Saint's. A stunningly designed US Gold Coin that has "America & Freedom" written all over it. Just my 2 cents.










That said, I think the PM market is destined for somewhat of a beating over the next few months. Europe's economy is going to get clobbered when the Russia's cut their gas supply. That is just on the horizon. When that happens, the US Dollar will shine for a very short time and that will drive PM's down even more. The stock market will get hammered after that and leveraged investors covering shorts will be dumping those paper (PM) ETF's like confetti. That is when it will be buying time. Maybe I will be wrong. Maybe not. A lot of people do not understand gold or silver. They buy it, thinking it is an investment that will bring them profit. It is not. It is to protect your wealth. Easy to tuck away. Easy to pass on, tax free. In my book better than stashing away depreciating paper currency which most people think is backed by "something". If you ask 100 people on the street what backs the US Dollar, they will say gold. Not. Only your dwindling faith backs it these days.

A lot of Prepper's seem to have no use for PM's but in my book, you can only put back so many beans, bullets and band aids. After you have firmly established your security in all of the above, PM's are a good choice. Even if you are on a shoestring budget, you should have at least a handful of US silver coins. If you look around today, there isn't much to put your wealth into. Good ranch & farm land, some collectibles, gold, and silver. Everything else is pretty much in a bubble. The problem with PM's right now is that the premiums are off the charts. For example, spot silver is $19.19 right now but a US Silver Eagle will cost you $34.00+ each today. That a $15.00 override. Gold's not much better. $1740.00 spot and a US Gold Eagle will set you back $1918.00 That's a $178.00 override. OUCH!


----------

